# Ice fishin tournament on Lake Winnebago video



## eaglea1 (Feb 26, 2021)

How Not to Win an Ice Fishing Tournamnet - Battle On Bago Three Days Camping on the Ice - YouTube

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 26, 2021)

Looks like fun, but would have been much better if the guys had caught more fish! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm sorry but that doesn't even look like fun to me.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 27, 2021)

Cool video.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 27, 2021)

It's nice to see how other people do things, especially fishing. I don't do well in that type of environment. The only thing though that excited me was the diced up fish pieces. Made me want to go a buy some fish and have it for dinner. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 27, 2021)

I envy that thick ice... it is fading fast here and getting really sketchy... 

It seems every year it get trickier and more dangerous. Oh well, I got a good month on the water and had a blast.


----------

